
PyMiniRacer: Embedding JavaScript into Python - type0
https://blog.sqreen.io/embedding-javascript-into-python/
======
type0
tl;dr:

PyMiniRacer bundles a plain V8. It uses its C++ interface to communicate with
it. Executing a JavaScript string in a given context is done with the
following steps:

1\. Take the JavaScript input as a Python string (in the MiniRacer.eval Python
method);

2\. Pass it to V8 after a String::NewFromUtf8 conversion;

3\. Then V8:

    
    
           - compiles it with Script::Compile;
    
           - executes it with Script::Run;
    

4\. PyMiniRacer converts the result to an abstract binary interface;

5\. Return it to Python that will convert it using ctypes.

------
zetaben
Related show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12210299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12210299)

